# اللهجة المصرية : أرحم ما بزماني



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

تقول المطربة فايزة أحمد:

كان منايا يغيرك عطفي وحناني
كان منايا تبقى أرحم ما بزماني

ما معنى " ما بزماني "؟

وشكرا لكم


----------



## Sun-Shine

يعني أن الزمان قاس عليها فلا تحتمل أن يكون هو(الشخص) والزمان بنفس القسوة فتريده(الشخص) أن يكون رحيما عليها
ما بزماني = ما في زماني


----------



## A doctor

يعني أرحم من زماني؟

أو أرحم شخص في زماني؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

أجل أرحم من زماني =أرحم من كل شئ مررت به في زماني


----------



## Sun-Shine

amro hakami said:


> أو أرحم شخص في زماني؟


 أعتقد لو كانت تقصد أرحم شخص لقالت أرحم _من_ في زماني


----------



## A doctor

ما زال المعنى بكل صدق مبهما بالنسبة لي


----------



## Sun-Shine

هي تقول أن الزمان كان قاس عليها و قد مرّت بالكثير من المحن 
 فكانت أمنيتها أن يكون هذا الشخص رحيما عليها ولا يقسو عليها كما قسى الزمان عليها


----------



## A doctor

المعنى العام مفهوم جدا، لكن المشكلة التي أواجهها في تركيب " ما بزماني ".
لماذا استخدمه الشاعر؟


----------



## A doctor

عندما نقول:
أجمل ما فيك أخلاقك= أجمل شيئ فيك أخلاقك
أرحم ما في زماني = أرحم شيئ في زماني

هل هذا تفسير صحيح؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

amro hakami said:


> عندما نقول:
> أجمل ما فيك أخلاقك= أجمل شيئ فيك أخلاقك
> أرحم ما في زماني = أرحم شيئ في زماني
> 
> هل هذا تفسير صحيح؟


أجل صحيح


----------



## cherine

sun_shine 331995 said:


> أعتقد لو كانت تقصد أرحم شخص لقالت أرحم _من_ في زماني


المفروض، لكن أحيانًا يحتاج الشعراء لتغيير التراكيب قليلاً للحفاظ على الوزن والقافية. فبالرغم من أن الأغنية باللهجة المصرية، إلا أننا لا نستخدم حرف الجر باء إلا قليلاً جدًا (كي لا أقول إننا لا نستخدمه أبدًا). الاستخدام "الطبيعي" في اللهجة المصرية هو: كنت أتمنى تبقى أرحم ما *في* زماني، لكن الشاعر احتاج لتغيير حرف الجر. وأنا أجد ذلك غريبًا بعض الشيء، لأنه حتى للحفاظ على الوزن نقول مافزماني (نختصر الـ(في) إلى (فـ) ساكنة). وقد يكون هذا تأثير من لهجة فايزة أحمد الأصلية (سورية) وليس ما كتبه المؤلف، والله أعلم


----------

